# Hi from the Great White North



## kellyd

I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.


----------



## DarkFury

_We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._


----------



## kellyd

DarkFury said:


> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._


Hhhmmm.... that doesn't sound like a a very tasty trade


----------



## kellyd

kellyd said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhmmm.... that doesn't sound like a a very tasty trade
Click to expand...

Gonna have to throw in some kick ass BBQ at the very least


----------



## Toro

Howzit goin, eh?  It's aboot time another hoser showed up, eh.  Cash your pogey cheque, go to the Beer Store, buy yourself a flat of Moosehead, pull up a chair in your igloo, and we'll talk aboot politics, eh.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Welcome aboard, mate.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

kellyd said:


> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.


Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.


----------



## miketx

Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## williepete

Welcome?

Whereabouts?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How close are you to Bob and Doug?


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?


Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!


----------



## kellyd

williepete said:


> Welcome?
> 
> Whereabouts?


Eastern Ontario


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.


Very pretty avatar thank you !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> Howzit goin, eh?  It's aboot time another hoser showed up, eh.  Cash your pogey cheque, go to the Beer Store, buy yourself a flat of Moosehead, pull up a chair in your igloo, and we'll talk aboot politics, eh.


You can easily tell that Toro is a fake Canadien -- he does not know how to spell "aye" !!!


----------



## kellyd

JakeStarkey said:


> Welcome aboard, mate.


I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!
Click to expand...

Few people realize that the British and the Canadians counterattacked US President Madison who was trying to conquer Canada.

Down here (as they say up there) we get brainwashed about the War of 1812.

However most American (down here) kids who go to public schools down here don't know WHEN the War of 1812 was.


----------



## yiostheoy

JakeStarkey said:


> Welcome aboard, mate.


You can tell JakeStarkey went to public schools too -- he doesn't know the difference between Canada and Australia.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howzit goin, eh?  It's aboot time another hoser showed up, eh.  Cash your pogey cheque, go to the Beer Store, buy yourself a flat of Moosehead, pull up a chair in your igloo, and we'll talk aboot politics, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily tell that Toro is a fake Canadien -- he does not know how to spell "aye" !!!
Click to expand...

Trick question: a real Canadian can't talk aboot nothin during playoffs!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome to the fray.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come
Click to expand...

For whom ??

Trudeau ??

Already ??

These two (he and his wife) are not even cheating in their marriage yet.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people realize that the British and the Canadians counterattacked US President Madison who was trying to conquer Canada.
> 
> Down here (as they say up there) we get brainwashed about the War of 1812.
> 
> However most American (down here) kids who go to public schools down here don't know WHEN the War of 1812 was.
Click to expand...

I don't get that. Isn't your anthem from during the War of 1812?!?! Even Canadians know that


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howzit goin, eh?  It's aboot time another hoser showed up, eh.  Cash your pogey cheque, go to the Beer Store, buy yourself a flat of Moosehead, pull up a chair in your igloo, and we'll talk aboot politics, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> You can easily tell that Toro is a fake Canadien -- he does not know how to spell "aye" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trick question: a real Canadian can't talk aboot nothin during playoffs!
Click to expand...

Exactly !!!

Great hockey team too !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people realize that the British and the Canadians counterattacked US President Madison who was trying to conquer Canada.
> 
> Down here (as they say up there) we get brainwashed about the War of 1812.
> 
> However most American (down here) kids who go to public schools down here don't know WHEN the War of 1812 was.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get that. Isn't your anthem from during the War of 1812?!?! Even Canadians know that
Click to expand...

Yup the British warships were hammering the crap out of Ft. McHenry at the time and Francis Scott Key was a POW on board a British Man O' War at the time.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For whom ??
> 
> Trudeau ??
> 
> Already ??
> 
> These two (he and his wife) are not even cheating in their marriage yet.
Click to expand...

For trump. We still like Trudeau, for the most part. It takes time to develop patronage scandals here. Gotta give trump credit, he got cracking right of the starter blocks


----------



## yiostheoy

Sunni Man said:


>


Sunni Man is our resident friendly Shiite.

Watch out -- he is presently trying to fill up his harem.

You could be next.


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come
Click to expand...


Yeah, Trudeau lets too many Muslims in, we're gonna have get him out of there for National Security..


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For whom ??
> 
> Trudeau ??
> 
> Already ??
> 
> These two (he and his wife) are not even cheating in their marriage yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For trump. We still like Trudeau, for the most part. It takes time to develop patronage scandals here. Gotta give trump credit, he got cracking right of the starter blocks
Click to expand...

Well Trudeau is an icon up there from a timeless dynastic family.

Everybody remembers his playboy dad and his slut mom.


----------



## yiostheoy

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trudeau lets too many Muslims in, we're gonna have get him out of there for National Security..
Click to expand...

More jobs -- we need a Great Wall Of Canada too.


----------



## kellyd

CrusaderFrank said:


> How close are you to Bob and Doug?


I call them Dad and Uncle Bob


----------



## ricechickie

Welcome. 

Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.


----------



## yiostheoy

Trying to conquer Canada was a very bad idea by President Madison.

He should have gone after Mexico instead.

Half of Mexico is already in the USA already anyway.

Might as well tax the other half and make them pay for their poor emigrants.


----------



## yiostheoy

ricechickie said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.


Exactly !!

If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?


miketx is our local ex-con from/in Texas.

He will teach you about every bodily appendage and the bodily orifices that they can be squeezed into.

Whether you are interested or not.


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
Click to expand...

I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
Click to expand...

The best way to ensure you are going to learn something is to put andaronjim on your ignore list.

We call it "the iggy list" here.

He is on mine.


----------



## Marion Morrison

yiostheoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trudeau lets too many Muslims in, we're gonna have get him out of there for National Security..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More jobs -- we need a Great Wall Of Canada too.
Click to expand...


Raw materials are free!


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
Click to expand...

Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.

His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.

There might be some fallout from that one.

Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.


Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.

They are right.  He really is.

He bit off more than he can chew.

But this is not an impeachable crime.

Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

yiostheoy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to ensure you are going to learn something is to put andaronjim on your ignore list.
> 
> We call it "the iggy list" here.
> 
> He is on mine.
Click to expand...

Notice how he is NOT for Freedom of Speech?  That is a flaming leftwing liberal, if you couldn't guess. Fascists always want to restrict speech.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your quote. Impeachment must come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For whom ??
> 
> Trudeau ??
> 
> Already ??
> 
> These two (he and his wife) are not even cheating in their marriage yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For trump. We still like Trudeau, for the most part. It takes time to develop patronage scandals here. Gotta give trump credit, he got cracking right of the starter blocks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Trudeau is an icon up there from a timeless dynastic family.
> 
> Everybody remembers his playboy dad and his slut mom.
Click to expand...

He's actually my neighbour right now, while the official residence is being fixed. They're quite nice, not stuffy. Still don't trust him further than I can throw any politician, but I couldn't stand his predecessor. His wife was great tho, totally human


----------



## CrusaderFrank

kellyd said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How close are you to Bob and Doug?
> 
> 
> 
> I call them Dad and Uncle Bob
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trump is preparing to conquer the vast wasteland north of our borders and name it Canadiana.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
Click to expand...

As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
Click to expand...

I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.
Click to expand...

Sorry, did I say something wrong?


----------



## miketx




----------



## Mikeoxenormous

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, did I say something wrong?
Click to expand...

You didn't do anything wrong, but introduce yourself.  The idiots like Yios, cant help himself by bringing politics into the introduction.


----------



## Moonglow

DarkFury said:


> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._


They have fatback and Canadian bacon, but not what "bacon" you are used to...What they send to the US is cat meat disguised to look, taste and feel like pork..


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> View attachment 122012


This looks like yo' momma and sibs miketx .

Nice family portrait.

Which one of the piggies is you ?!


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
Click to expand...

Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?


----------



## ricechickie

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, did I say something wrong?
Click to expand...


Rule #1: Do not apologize, unless you are being ironic, or tying to lay a rhetorical trap for your opponent.

This is serious bidness.

It's a contentious lot here. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## miketx

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, did I say something wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't do anything wrong, but introduce yourself.  The idiots like Yios, cant help himself by bringing politics into the introduction.
Click to expand...

Save yourself a lot of grief kellyd and just click on andaronjim 's avatar and then click "ignore".


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122012
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like yo' momma and sibs miketx .
> 
> Nice family portrait.
> 
> Which one of the piggies is you ?!
Click to expand...

The sow, surely. Gotta be the sow


----------



## ricechickie

miketx said:


> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.



mikey is an interesting set of personalities


----------



## kellyd

Moonglow said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._
> 
> 
> 
> They have fatback and Canadian bacon, but not what "bacon" you are used to...What they send to the US is cat meat disguised to look, taste and feel like pork..
Click to expand...

Wtf?!?!


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
Click to expand...

It has been a shocking year for the GOP.

First they were shocked when TV reality star Trump (who is a RINO) jacked their nomination.

Then they were again shocked when Trump beat Hillary.

Then they were again shocked that when they finally actually got their chance to repeal Obamacare with Trumpcare in it's place (more tax rebates for the rich) that it failed within their own party.

Then they were again shocked when Trump slandered Obama with the wiretapping accusation.  At that point they realized Trump is truly insane.

Now they are shocked that Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.  This is a game of nuclear roulette.

But they are not close to impeaching Trump yet.  But any day now maybe.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._
> 
> 
> 
> They have fatback and Canadian bacon, but not what "bacon" you are used to...What they send to the US is cat meat disguised to look, taste and feel like pork..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?!?!
Click to expand...

Moonglow is not a bad guy he has just had a few too many handgrenades go off next to his head is all.


----------



## ricechickie

miketx said:


> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.



Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.

I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.


----------



## yiostheoy

Moonglow said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._
> 
> 
> 
> They have fatback and Canadian bacon, but not what "bacon" you are used to...What they send to the US is cat meat disguised to look, taste and feel like pork..
Click to expand...

In other words, Moonglow does not like Canadian Bacon -- which is neither Canadian nor bacon.


----------



## Moonglow

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._
> 
> 
> 
> They have fatback and Canadian bacon, but not what "bacon" you are used to...What they send to the US is cat meat disguised to look, taste and feel like pork..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moonglow is not a bad guy he has just had a few too many handgrenades go off next to his head is all.
Click to expand...

And it happened before I was 12...Hanging around all those Nam vets..


----------



## yiostheoy

ricechickie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
Click to expand...

Never apologize ... unless you are being ironic ...


----------



## miketx

ricechickie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
Click to expand...

The voices in my head don't care what you do.


----------



## ricechickie

yiostheoy said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never apologize ... unless you are being ironic ...
Click to expand...


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to ensure you are going to learn something is to put andaronjim on your ignore list.
> 
> We call it "the iggy list" here.
> 
> He is on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how he is NOT for Freedom of Speech?  That is a flaming leftwing liberal, if you couldn't guess. Fascists always want to restrict speech.
Click to expand...

I didn't come on here to live I a silo. Until it gets scary, I'm not blocking anyone


----------



## Moonglow

kellyd said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> _We in America have a shortage of beer bacon and hockey players. Will trade Democrats and illegal immigrants._
> 
> 
> 
> They have fatback and Canadian bacon, but not what "bacon" you are used to...What they send to the US is cat meat disguised to look, taste and feel like pork..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?!?!
Click to expand...

You didn't know about that? It happened when Don Tyson, from Springdale, Arkanass, became a baron of meat production in Canada..


----------



## Moonglow

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to ensure you are going to learn something is to put andaronjim on your ignore list.
> 
> We call it "the iggy list" here.
> 
> He is on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how he is NOT for Freedom of Speech?  That is a flaming leftwing liberal, if you couldn't guess. Fascists always want to restrict speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't come on here to live I a silo. Until it gets scary, I'm not blocking anyone
Click to expand...

Andorjism is like a bummer, dude...


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in my head don't care what you do.
Click to expand...

I'm sooooooo confused by you people. The navigation here is not very intuitive, or I'm just an idiot(possible, no probable)


----------



## Moonglow

miketx said:


> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.


Take this fuckers lipstick a-way..


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to ensure you are going to learn something is to put andaronjim on your ignore list.
> 
> We call it "the iggy list" here.
> 
> He is on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how he is NOT for Freedom of Speech?  That is a flaming leftwing liberal, if you couldn't guess. Fascists always want to restrict speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't come on here to live I a silo. Until it gets scary, I'm not blocking anyone
Click to expand...

You'll change your mind on that kellyd .

Eventually you will get really viscerally sick (nauseas) with miketx .

Trust me.


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to ensure you are going to learn something is to put andaronjim on your ignore list.
> 
> We call it "the iggy list" here.
> 
> He is on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how he is NOT for Freedom of Speech?  That is a flaming leftwing liberal, if you couldn't guess. Fascists always want to restrict speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't come on here to live I a silo. Until it gets scary, I'm not blocking anyone
Click to expand...

Seriously, don't fret it. There are all kinds here, some will like you and some won't. This guy always trolls all over the intro topics for some reason. So regardless, the voices in my head welcome you.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in my head don't care what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooooooo confused by you people. The navigation here is not very intuitive, or I'm just an idiot(possible, no probable)
Click to expand...

You are normal.

We are crazy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
Click to expand...

You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
Click to expand...

Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!


----------



## Moonglow

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
Click to expand...

What are you selling, universal life insurance?


----------



## Moonglow

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
Click to expand...

They won't claim those as fellow patriots..


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to ensure you are going to learn something is to put andaronjim on your ignore list.
> 
> We call it "the iggy list" here.
> 
> He is on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how he is NOT for Freedom of Speech?  That is a flaming leftwing liberal, if you couldn't guess. Fascists always want to restrict speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't come on here to live I a silo. Until it gets scary, I'm not blocking anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, don't fret it. There are all kinds here, some will like you and some won't. This guy always trolls all over the intro topics for some reason. So regardless, the voices in my head welcome you.
Click to expand...

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
Click to expand...

Looks to me like you've been paying too much attention to the media.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in my head don't care what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooooooo confused by you people. The navigation here is not very intuitive, or I'm just an idiot(possible, no probable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are normal.
> 
> We are crazy.
Click to expand...

I'll get the hang of this eventually, I hope


----------



## ricechickie

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in my head don't care what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooooooo confused by you people. The navigation here is not very intuitive, or I'm just an idiot(possible, no probable)
Click to expand...


A lot of inside jokes, old grudges and long-term posting relationships.

Go to the top, click on forums, scroll down to see the dizzying array.  Read rules for the different forums; some are for our best company manners, and some are the Wild West. Or you can click "new posts" to see what's currently been commented upon.  If someone quotes you, or replies to a thread you're reading, or clicks on a button rating your post, you will get an alert. The alerts help you go back to threads you've visited.

Enjoy!


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks to me like you've been paying too much attention to the media.
Click to expand...

I must do, as I have actual stats to back that opinion up


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks to me like you've been paying too much attention to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must do, as I have actual stats to back that opinion up
Click to expand...

The media has more than proven itself to be biased and has from time to time been untruthful and has tried to influence elections. I don't know much about Trump other than what I have seen in the media. I DO know that up until a few years ago, most people thought he was a great guy and a very successful business man. Then, he ran against Clinton and the established thieves in Washington. Now all of a sudden, he's a really bad person.


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
Click to expand...

I am rich. I can also spare a thought for people who want to get where I am, and some of my tax money. I'd rather that, than a bloated military somehow


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> 
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks to me like you've been paying too much attention to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must do, as I have actual stats to back that opinion up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media has more than proven itself to be biased and has from time to time been untruthful and has tried to influence elections. I don't know much about Trump other than what I have seen in the media. I DO know that up until a few years ago, most people thought he was a great guy and a very successful business man. Then, he ran against Clinton and the established thieves in Washington. Now all of a sudden, he's a really bad person.
Click to expand...

I never thought that about the guy. I remember him from the 80s and he seemed like a conman even then


----------



## miketx

The military has been decimated by the last eight years of a weak president.


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks to me like you've been paying too much attention to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must do, as I have actual stats to back that opinion up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media has more than proven itself to be biased and has from time to time been untruthful and has tried to influence elections. I don't know much about Trump other than what I have seen in the media. I DO know that up until a few years ago, most people thought he was a great guy and a very successful business man. Then, he ran against Clinton and the established thieves in Washington. Now all of a sudden, he's a really bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never thought that about the guy. I remember him from the 80s and he seemed like a conman even then
Click to expand...

All rich people seem like con men to those who don't know how they got that way.


----------



## kellyd

ricechickie said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in my head don't care what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooooooo confused by you people. The navigation here is not very intuitive, or I'm just an idiot(possible, no probable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of inside jokes, old grudges and long-term posting relationships.
> 
> Go to the top, click on forums, scroll down to see the dizzying array.  Read rules for the different forums; some are for our best company manners, and some are the Wild West. Or you can click "new posts" to see what's currently been commented upon.  If someone quotes you, or replies to a thread you're reading, or clicks on a button rating your post, you will get an alert. The alerts help you go back to threads you've visited.
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's all so weird right now, especially for this simple earnest Canuck. Sorry for the awkward newbieness, eh?


----------



## esthermoon

kellyd said:


> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.


Hi Kelly!


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> The military has been decimated by the last eight years of a weak president.


I'd rather see the vets you've got now looked after. We are the same here. Our vets got stiffed, and continue to get stiffed.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
Click to expand...

Where do most Welfare Checks go?  Inner cities.. Who lives in the inner cities the most?  Where are the most inner cities.  In blue states.  Yeah, your logic if failing, because when you look at those states with the most inner cities, like California, New York, Illinois, Michigan and others, those states are going bankrupt.  You wont hear this from the Lame Stream Media because they(liberal journalists know it makes them look bad) don't want you to realize how fucked up the welfare state is for inner cities, run by liberals. Now Kelly, you can continue to drink the liberal kool aid, or break away while you still can and enlighten yourself in the Truth.
20 Cities That May Face Bankruptcy After Detroit


> That's because many of the 61 largest U.S. cities are plagued with the same kinds of retirement legacy costs that sent Detroit into Chapter 9 bankruptcy this summer.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am rich. I can also spare a thought for people who want to get where I am, and some of my tax money. I'd rather that, than a bloated military somehow
Click to expand...

Do you like giving up 50% of your hard earned income so you can have that great Canadian Healthcare?


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you've been paying too much attention to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must do, as I have actual stats to back that opinion up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media has more than proven itself to be biased and has from time to time been untruthful and has tried to influence elections. I don't know much about Trump other than what I have seen in the media. I DO know that up until a few years ago, most people thought he was a great guy and a very successful business man. Then, he ran against Clinton and the established thieves in Washington. Now all of a sudden, he's a really bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never thought that about the guy. I remember him from the 80s and he seemed like a conman even then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All rich people seem like con men to those who don't know how they got that way.
Click to expand...

He was notable even then for his dubious morals. Trying to get guys executed, who later turned out innocent shows who he has always been.


----------



## ricechickie

kellyd said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> ^ This troll hijacks every newbie intro thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, Mike. You were pointing up and my post was directly above yours, so I thought you were talking about me. I shot back without clicking the link that you were actually pointing to.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I take back what I said about your personalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in my head don't care what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooooooo confused by you people. The navigation here is not very intuitive, or I'm just an idiot(possible, no probable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of inside jokes, old grudges and long-term posting relationships.
> 
> Go to the top, click on forums, scroll down to see the dizzying array.  Read rules for the different forums; some are for our best company manners, and some are the Wild West. Or you can click "new posts" to see what's currently been commented upon.  If someone quotes you, or replies to a thread you're reading, or clicks on a button rating your post, you will get an alert. The alerts help you go back to threads you've visited.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It's all so weird right now, especially for this simple earnest Canuck. Sorry for the awkward newbieness, eh?
Click to expand...


Just click around and read.  Hope it doesn't put you off.


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do most Welfare Checks go?  Inner cities.. Who lives in the inner cities the most?  Where are the most inner cities.  In blue states.  Yeah, your logic if failing, because when you look at those states with the most inner cities, like California, New York, Illinois, Michigan and others, those states are going bankrupt.  You wont hear this from the Lame Stream Media because they(liberal journalists know it makes them look bad) don't want you to realize how fucked up the welfare state is for inner cities, run by liberals. Now Kelly, you can continue to drink the liberal kool aid, or break away while you still can and enlighten yourself in the Truth.
> 20 Cities That May Face Bankruptcy After Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> That's because many of the 61 largest U.S. cities are plagued with the same kinds of retirement legacy costs that sent Detroit into Chapter 9 bankruptcy this summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

However you like to slice it, red states are supported by blue states. Can't pretend that fact isn't a you know, fact. Oh right, alternative facts, doh!


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do most Welfare Checks go?  Inner cities.. Who lives in the inner cities the most?  Where are the most inner cities.  In blue states.  Yeah, your logic if failing, because when you look at those states with the most inner cities, like California, New York, Illinois, Michigan and others, those states are going bankrupt.  You wont hear this from the Lame Stream Media because they(liberal journalists know it makes them look bad) don't want you to realize how fucked up the welfare state is for inner cities, run by liberals. Now Kelly, you can continue to drink the liberal kool aid, or break away while you still can and enlighten yourself in the Truth.
> 20 Cities That May Face Bankruptcy After Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> That's because many of the 61 largest U.S. cities are plagued with the same kinds of retirement legacy costs that sent Detroit into Chapter 9 bankruptcy this summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However you like to slice it, red states are supported by blue states. Can't pretend that fact isn't a you know, fact. Oh right, alternative facts, doh!
Click to expand...

Living in Canada makes you a USA expert huh? Sounds to me like you're another media fed "expert".


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the media are trying to tell you that DJ Trump is inept.
> 
> They are right.  He really is.
> 
> He bit off more than he can chew.
> 
> But this is not an impeachable crime.
> 
> Whether the GOP impeaches him or not will only depend on whether Trump goes certifiably insane in the next 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am rich. I can also spare a thought for people who want to get where I am, and some of my tax money. I'd rather that, than a bloated military somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like giving up 50% of your hard earned income so you can have that great Canadian Healthcare?
Click to expand...

Seriously, looking at what you've got going on down there? I'd happily pay more to stave that off. You guys are all about life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. We are a bit more timidly kind. We are all about peace, order and good government. Generally apart from the usual political screw ups, good government is what we get


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he's certifiable. He just seems like everyone's Alzheimer's dad or great uncle. He already has the aphasia part
> 
> 
> 
> You know Kelly being that you are from the North, before you start bashing the US president who has great wealth, don't fall in with the worthless liberals who cant even think enough to make and save $1,000 without the Welfare checks that they receive.  Too many young people fall for the ideology of the unequal pay mantra, of class warfare of Marxism, but when you start to understand how people get rich, use their tactics of wealth creation, and soon you can move from being a victim to a full fledge rich person too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I thought it was blue states that pay the welfare cheques of the mostly red states?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do most Welfare Checks go?  Inner cities.. Who lives in the inner cities the most?  Where are the most inner cities.  In blue states.  Yeah, your logic if failing, because when you look at those states with the most inner cities, like California, New York, Illinois, Michigan and others, those states are going bankrupt.  You wont hear this from the Lame Stream Media because they(liberal journalists know it makes them look bad) don't want you to realize how fucked up the welfare state is for inner cities, run by liberals. Now Kelly, you can continue to drink the liberal kool aid, or break away while you still can and enlighten yourself in the Truth.
> 20 Cities That May Face Bankruptcy After Detroit
> 
> 
> 
> That's because many of the 61 largest U.S. cities are plagued with the same kinds of retirement legacy costs that sent Detroit into Chapter 9 bankruptcy this summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However you like to slice it, red states are supported by blue states. Can't pretend that fact isn't a you know, fact. Oh right, alternative facts, doh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in Canada makes you a USA expert huh? Sounds to me like you're another media fed "expert".
Click to expand...

Grew up for a while in Colorado, first husband was a New Jersey Irish guy. I'm a dual citizen


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been a shocking year for the GOP.
> 
> First they were shocked when TV reality star Trump (who is a RINO) jacked their nomination.
> 
> Then they were again shocked when Trump beat Hillary.
> 
> Then they were again shocked that when they finally actually got their chance to repeal Obamacare with Trumpcare in it's place (more tax rebates for the rich) that it failed within their own party.
> 
> Then they were again shocked when Trump slandered Obama with the wiretapping accusation.  At that point they realized Trump is truly insane.
> 
> Now they are shocked that Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.  This is a game of nuclear roulette.
> 
> But they are not close to impeaching Trump yet.  But any day now maybe.
Click to expand...

We are appalled at the cavalier approach to foreign policy here. To be fair, everyone thinks he's nuts, so it may work out in his favour, without degenerating into nuclear war, necessarily


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been a shocking year for the GOP.
> 
> First they were shocked when TV reality star Trump (who is a RINO) jacked their nomination.
> 
> Then they were again shocked when Trump beat Hillary.
> 
> Then they were again shocked that when they finally actually got their chance to repeal Obamacare with Trumpcare in it's place (more tax rebates for the rich) that it failed within their own party.
> 
> Then they were again shocked when Trump slandered Obama with the wiretapping accusation.  At that point they realized Trump is truly insane.
> 
> Now they are shocked that Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.  This is a game of nuclear roulette.
> 
> But they are not close to impeaching Trump yet.  But any day now maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are appalled at the cavalier approach to foreign policy here. To be fair, everyone thinks he's nuts, so it may work out in his favour, without degenerating into nuclear war, necessarily
Click to expand...

The only way we'll have a nuke war is if that little gook with the nukes starts one.


----------



## kellyd

ricechickie said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, did I say something wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1: Do not apologize, unless you are being ironic, or tying to lay a rhetorical trap for your opponent.
> 
> This is serious bidness.
> 
> It's a contentious lot here. Hope you enjoy!
Click to expand...

I was being Canadian. We say sorry even when it's not our fault. It seems to weird out the more lizard brained, for some reason


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been a shocking year for the GOP.
> 
> First they were shocked when TV reality star Trump (who is a RINO) jacked their nomination.
> 
> Then they were again shocked when Trump beat Hillary.
> 
> Then they were again shocked that when they finally actually got their chance to repeal Obamacare with Trumpcare in it's place (more tax rebates for the rich) that it failed within their own party.
> 
> Then they were again shocked when Trump slandered Obama with the wiretapping accusation.  At that point they realized Trump is truly insane.
> 
> Now they are shocked that Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.  This is a game of nuclear roulette.
> 
> But they are not close to impeaching Trump yet.  But any day now maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are appalled at the cavalier approach to foreign policy here. To be fair, everyone thinks he's nuts, so it may work out in his favour, without degenerating into nuclear war, necessarily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way we'll have a nuke war is if that little gook with the nukes starts one.
Click to expand...

Or if he's backed into one


----------



## miketx

Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.


----------



## ricechickie

kellyd said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, did I say something wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1: Do not apologize, unless you are being ironic, or tying to lay a rhetorical trap for your opponent.
> 
> This is serious bidness.
> 
> It's a contentious lot here. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being Canadian. We say sorry even when it's not our fault. It seems to weird out the more lizard brained, for some reason
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, I wasn't being entirely serious. But apologies on here are few and far between.


----------



## kellyd

ricechickie said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has accomplished nothing so far except launch a bunch of missiles at Syria and drop a really big bomb on Afghanistan.
> 
> His latest party is happening right now in northeast Asia.
> 
> There might be some fallout from that one.
> 
> Trump is playing chicken with fat boy Kim in N.Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> As typical of an idiot, that liberals show all the time, this is not supposed to be a debate zone, but an introduction zone.  But then it requires and education to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, did I say something wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rule #1: Do not apologize, unless you are being ironic, or tying to lay a rhetorical trap for your opponent.
> 
> This is serious bidness.
> 
> It's a contentious lot here. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being Canadian. We say sorry even when it's not our fault. It seems to weird out the more lizard brained, for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, I wasn't being entirely serious. But apologies on here are few and far between.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm sure I'll become suitably calloused in no time


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.


Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?


----------



## depotoo

Welcome!
Your freedoms in Canada...


kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the mud pit, as there is plenty of mud slung around.  If you think that you are going to learn something here, don't hold your breath.  There are some here, who will spew all the FAUX information, while there are some here trying to right the lies.  You make the choice which side you believe, and once again welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more of a socially liberal libertarian. Hate what trump is doing to your freedoms.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.





kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

kellyd said:


> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.


white?
but you are mexican based on your avatar


----------



## kellyd

depotoo said:


> Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't know about there, but it certainly was covered here. I don't think it's unreasonable to be scared that you have the least qualified administration playing chicken with nukes right now


----------



## kellyd

dani67 said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> white?
> but your avatar is mexican
Click to expand...

Scottish actually. Are brunettes automatically considered Mexican in your world?!?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

kellyd said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about there, but it certainly was covered here. I don't think it's unreasonable to be scared that you have the least qualified administration playing chicken with nukes right now
Click to expand...

I am trying to be polite to the newbie, but if the cranium fails to come out of the rectum, soon it will get very dirty in the mud.  Before you blame Trump, remember he did inherit the mess left to him from the bi racial, Homosexual, Muslim Loving, spineless, lead from behind, Obama.

The 14-Minute ‘60 Minutes’ Infomercial for Cold War


> *The viewer is left with the impression that the rising threat of a nuclear war is an entirely Russian problem.*
> *By Adam H. JohnsonTwitter*
> *September 29, 2016 *


 Now do you want to play nice, or be treated like the other libtards?  The choice is yours.....


----------



## kellyd

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about there, but it certainly was covered here. I don't think it's unreasonable to be scared that you have the least qualified administration playing chicken with nukes right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to be polite to the newbie, but if the cranium fails to come out of the rectum, soon it will get very dirty in the mud.  Before you blame Trump, remember he did inherit the mess left to him from the bi racial, Homosexual, Muslim Loving, spineless, lead from behind, Obama.
> 
> The 14-Minute ‘60 Minutes’ Infomercial for Cold War
> 
> 
> 
> *The viewer is left with the impression that the rising threat of a nuclear war is an entirely Russian problem.*
> *By Adam H. JohnsonTwitter*
> *September 29, 2016 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now do you want to play nice, or be treated like the other libtards?  The choice is yours.....
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but I have a policy that has served me well so far. I discount any words from people who use the term "libtard". As to the head up rectum thing, may I reply, " pot, kettle, black?"


----------



## ricechickie

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about there, but it certainly was covered here. I don't think it's unreasonable to be scared that you have the least qualified administration playing chicken with nukes right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to be polite to the newbie, but if the cranium fails to come out of the rectum, soon it will get very dirty in the mud.  Before you blame Trump, remember he did inherit the mess left to him from the bi racial, Homosexual, Muslim Loving, spineless, lead from behind, Obama.
> 
> The 14-Minute ‘60 Minutes’ Infomercial for Cold War
> 
> 
> 
> *The viewer is left with the impression that the rising threat of a nuclear war is an entirely Russian problem.*
> *By Adam H. JohnsonTwitter*
> *September 29, 2016 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now do you want to play nice, or be treated like the other libtards?  The choice is yours.....
Click to expand...


Don't be a dick.  Announcing your intention to "get nasty" is a dick move.


----------



## miketx

Dick no move. Dick sleep.


----------



## ricechickie

miketx said:


> Dick no move. Dick sleep.



I wasn't calling you , Mike. We'll have to find you a new nickname.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

kellyd said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about there, but it certainly was covered here. I don't think it's unreasonable to be scared that you have the least qualified administration playing chicken with nukes right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to be polite to the newbie, but if the cranium fails to come out of the rectum, soon it will get very dirty in the mud.  Before you blame Trump, remember he did inherit the mess left to him from the bi racial, Homosexual, Muslim Loving, spineless, lead from behind, Obama.
> 
> The 14-Minute ‘60 Minutes’ Infomercial for Cold War
> 
> 
> 
> *The viewer is left with the impression that the rising threat of a nuclear war is an entirely Russian problem.*
> *By Adam H. JohnsonTwitter*
> *September 29, 2016 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now do you want to play nice, or be treated like the other libtards?  The choice is yours.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have a policy that has served me well so far. I discount any words from people who use the term "libtard". As to the head up rectum thing, may I reply, " pot, kettle, black?"
Click to expand...

I just showed you who was playing nuclear chicken and instead of debating that it was Obama, you as typical of all the liberalassholes, just avoided the issue and went on the attack..  I am done with you, because people like you are kettle black, stay that way for all I care.


----------



## yiostheoy

andaronjim said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about there, but it certainly was covered here. I don't think it's unreasonable to be scared that you have the least qualified administration playing chicken with nukes right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to be polite to the newbie, but if the cranium fails to come out of the rectum, soon it will get very dirty in the mud.  Before you blame Trump, remember he did inherit the mess left to him from the bi racial, Homosexual, Muslim Loving, spineless, lead from behind, Obama.
> 
> The 14-Minute ‘60 Minutes’ Infomercial for Cold War
> 
> 
> 
> *The viewer is left with the impression that the rising threat of a nuclear war is an entirely Russian problem.*
> *By Adam H. JohnsonTwitter*
> *September 29, 2016 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now do you want to play nice, or be treated like the other libtards?  The choice is yours.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have a policy that has served me well so far. I discount any words from people who use the term "libtard". As to the head up rectum thing, may I reply, " pot, kettle, black?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you who was playing nuclear chicken and instead of debating that it was Obama, you as typical of all the liberalassholes, just avoided the issue and went on the attack..  I am done with you, because people like you are kettle black, stay that way for all I care.
Click to expand...

I rest my case kellyd .

Don't you just love andaronjim by now ???


----------



## yiostheoy

ricechickie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dick no move. Dick sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't calling you , Mike. We'll have to find you a new nickname.
Click to expand...

I nominate miketx for the nickname of "PENIS-BRAIN".

:d


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> Dick no move. Dick sleep.


Like I tried to warn you kellyd about miketx -- every appendage.

Of course he is just getting started !!!


----------



## dani67

kellyd said:


> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the media really cover what NK was doing under the last administration?  I thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about there, but it certainly was covered here. I don't think it's unreasonable to be scared that you have the least qualified administration playing chicken with nukes right now
Click to expand...

Murphy's Law.

AND Murphy was an optimist !!!


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dick no move. Dick sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I tried to warn you kellyd about miketx -- every appendage.
> 
> Of course he is just getting started !!!
Click to expand...

Was that meant for me? I thought that was for someone else So confused now


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> white?
> but you are mexican based on your avatar
Click to expand...

dani67 it seems like you need a taco.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dick no move. Dick sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I tried to warn you kellyd about miketx -- every appendage.
> 
> Of course he is just getting started !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that meant for me? I thought that was for someone else So confused now
Click to expand...

Yup -- just warning you kellyd about our x-con miketx again.


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dick no move. Dick sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I tried to warn you kellyd about miketx -- every appendage.
> 
> Of course he is just getting started !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that meant for me? I thought that was for someone else So confused now
Click to expand...

Before you become overwhelmed with chipsahoys bullshit, I'm adept at using word play often.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> white?
> but you are mexican based on your avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dani67 it seems like you need a taco.
Click to expand...

I think you're hungry. Maybe you need a snack and you'll feel better, or at least make some sense. Win/win


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
Click to expand...

BH Obama kicked the can down the road to DJ Trump and even confessed this all to him during the transition briefings.

N.Korea even more than Iran is considered the most dangerous rogue state in the world right now.

BHO did nothing.

W did nothing.

Clinton did nothing.

GHW did nothing.

Reagan did nothing.

Carter did nothing.

Ford did nothing.

Nixon did nothing.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> white?
> but you are mexican based on your avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dani67 it seems like you need a taco.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're hungry. Maybe you need a snack and you'll feel better, or at least make some sense. Win/win
Click to expand...

It's not lunch time yet.

dani67 is our resident Persian.  His theme here is that Iran is good.

He thinks your avatar looks Mexican.  He needs a taco to remind him of what is Mexican.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BH Obama kicked the can down the road to DJ Trump and even confessed this all to him during the transition briefings.
> 
> N.Korea even more than Iran is considered the most dangerous rogue state in the world right now.
> 
> BHO did nothing.
> 
> W did nothing.
> 
> Clinton did nothing.
> 
> GHW did nothing.
> 
> Reagan did nothing.
> 
> Carter did nothing.
> 
> Ford did nothing.
> 
> Nixon did nothing.
Click to expand...

I'm not against doing something, but I don't think these guys are the ones qualified to do it. Don't even seem qualified to organise an Easter egg roll, let alone the most complex file in the State Department


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> white?
> but you are mexican based on your avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dani67 it seems like you need a taco.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're hungry. Maybe you need a snack and you'll feel better, or at least make some sense. Win/win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not lunch time yet.
> 
> dani67 is our resident Persian.  His theme here is that Iran is good.
> 
> He thinks your avatar looks Mexican.  He needs a taco to remind him of what is Mexican.
Click to expand...

Ah thanks. I was wondering. I've never been called Mexican before. Not even sure of the relevance if I was, tho


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BH Obama kicked the can down the road to DJ Trump and even confessed this all to him during the transition briefings.
> 
> N.Korea even more than Iran is considered the most dangerous rogue state in the world right now.
> 
> BHO did nothing.
> 
> W did nothing.
> 
> Clinton did nothing.
> 
> GHW did nothing.
> 
> Reagan did nothing.
> 
> Carter did nothing.
> 
> Ford did nothing.
> 
> Nixon did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not against doing something, but I don't think these guys are the ones qualified to do it. Don't even seem qualified to organise an Easter egg roll, let alone the most complex file in the State Department
Click to expand...

The libs will never be happy with a leader who doesn't take shit from thugs.


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> white?
> but you are mexican based on your avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dani67 it seems like you need a taco.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're hungry. Maybe you need a snack and you'll feel better, or at least make some sense. Win/win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not lunch time yet.
> 
> dani67 is our resident Persian.  His theme here is that Iran is good.
> 
> He thinks your avatar looks Mexican.  He needs a taco to remind him of what is Mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks. I was wondering. I've never been called Mexican before. Not even sure of the relevance if I was, tho
Click to expand...

yosoybean es puta.


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BH Obama kicked the can down the road to DJ Trump and even confessed this all to him during the transition briefings.
> 
> N.Korea even more than Iran is considered the most dangerous rogue state in the world right now.
> 
> BHO did nothing.
> 
> W did nothing.
> 
> Clinton did nothing.
> 
> GHW did nothing.
> 
> Reagan did nothing.
> 
> Carter did nothing.
> 
> Ford did nothing.
> 
> Nixon did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not against doing something, but I don't think these guys are the ones qualified to do it. Don't even seem qualified to organise an Easter egg roll, let alone the most complex file in the State Department
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs will never be happy with a leader who doesn't take shit from thugs.
Click to expand...

Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> white?
> but you are mexican based on your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 it seems like you need a taco.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're hungry. Maybe you need a snack and you'll feel better, or at least make some sense. Win/win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not lunch time yet.
> 
> dani67 is our resident Persian.  His theme here is that Iran is good.
> 
> He thinks your avatar looks Mexican.  He needs a taco to remind him of what is Mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks. I was wondering. I've never been called Mexican before. Not even sure of the relevance if I was, tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yosoybean es puta.
Click to expand...

I'm a soybean whore? Typical, no addressing my ideas, just slapping the bitch down. Charming.


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, it's Trumps fault. Goodby lib.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BH Obama kicked the can down the road to DJ Trump and even confessed this all to him during the transition briefings.
> 
> N.Korea even more than Iran is considered the most dangerous rogue state in the world right now.
> 
> BHO did nothing.
> 
> W did nothing.
> 
> Clinton did nothing.
> 
> GHW did nothing.
> 
> Reagan did nothing.
> 
> Carter did nothing.
> 
> Ford did nothing.
> 
> Nixon did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not against doing something, but I don't think these guys are the ones qualified to do it. Don't even seem qualified to organise an Easter egg roll, let alone the most complex file in the State Department
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs will never be happy with a leader who doesn't take shit from thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?
Click to expand...

Careful you don't gain weight with all the junk the media is feeding you.


----------



## miketx

kellyd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 it seems like you need a taco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're hungry. Maybe you need a snack and you'll feel better, or at least make some sense. Win/win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not lunch time yet.
> 
> dani67 is our resident Persian.  His theme here is that Iran is good.
> 
> He thinks your avatar looks Mexican.  He needs a taco to remind him of what is Mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah thanks. I was wondering. I've never been called Mexican before. Not even sure of the relevance if I was, tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yosoybean es puta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a soybean whore? Typical, no addressing my ideas, just slapping the bitch down. Charming.
Click to expand...

No. Soybeaner is.


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, it wasn't a nuclear crisis during obama, so am I totally nuts for maybe thinking the trump administration might have something to do with it? Of course you'll say yes I'm nuts, but why?
> 
> 
> 
> BH Obama kicked the can down the road to DJ Trump and even confessed this all to him during the transition briefings.
> 
> N.Korea even more than Iran is considered the most dangerous rogue state in the world right now.
> 
> BHO did nothing.
> 
> W did nothing.
> 
> Clinton did nothing.
> 
> GHW did nothing.
> 
> Reagan did nothing.
> 
> Carter did nothing.
> 
> Ford did nothing.
> 
> Nixon did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not against doing something, but I don't think these guys are the ones qualified to do it. Don't even seem qualified to organise an Easter egg roll, let alone the most complex file in the State Department
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The libs will never be happy with a leader who doesn't take shit from thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful you don't gain weight with all the junk the media is feeding you.
Click to expand...

Is that your problem? I'm so sorry, but the North American diet will kill us all


----------



## saveliberty

Great White North:  Canada, its the sarcasm.


----------



## OldLady

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people realize that the British and the Canadians counterattacked US President Madison who was trying to conquer Canada.
> 
> Down here (as they say up there) we get brainwashed about the War of 1812.
> 
> However most American (down here) kids who go to public schools down here don't know WHEN the War of 1812 was.
Click to expand...

That, unfortunately, is the God's honest truth.


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people realize that the British and the Canadians counterattacked US President Madison who was trying to conquer Canada.
> 
> Down here (as they say up there) we get brainwashed about the War of 1812.
> 
> However most American (down here) kids who go to public schools down here don't know WHEN the War of 1812 was.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That, unfortunately, is the God's honest truth.
Click to expand...

Seeing how it's in the history books, yeah, we know about it. The war of 1812 began in 1812. Apparently form all the Canadian loons here, it hasn't yet ended.


----------



## kellyd

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people realize that the British and the Canadians counterattacked US President Madison who was trying to conquer Canada.
> 
> Down here (as they say up there) we get brainwashed about the War of 1812.
> 
> However most American (down here) kids who go to public schools down here don't know WHEN the War of 1812 was.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That, unfortunately, is the God's honest truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing how it's in the history books, yeah, we know about it. The war of 1812 began in 1812. Apparently form all the Canadian loons here, it hasn't yet ended.
Click to expand...

No, you just started it by saying you guys beat us in the civil war


----------



## Toro

miketx said:


> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?



No. 

In the only war between Canada and the US - The War of 1812 - Canada kicked America's ass!

Undefeated, baby!


----------



## kellyd

Toro said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> In the only war between Canada and the US - The War of 1812 - Canada kicked America's ass!
> 
> Undefeated, baby!
Click to expand...

But we're Canadian and don't like to crow


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?


So far we have been lucky down here.

The GOP has been stymied by their own internal factions -- far right mostly -- as usual.

Now DJ Trump is going to play warmonger.

This is only dangerous for Canada in that the nuclear fallout will undoubtedly spread across it also.  Bad news.

Good news -- the southern hemisphere will be safe.  That's good news for Auzzieland and Kiwiland.


----------



## Toro

kellyd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> In the only war between Canada and the US - The War of 1812 - Canada kicked America's ass!
> 
> Undefeated, baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we're Canadian and don't like to crow
Click to expand...


That's what we like to tell ourselves.


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? Didn't we whip them in the civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? The one where we burned down your White House?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people realize that the British and the Canadians counterattacked US President Madison who was trying to conquer Canada.
> 
> Down here (as they say up there) we get brainwashed about the War of 1812.
> 
> However most American (down here) kids who go to public schools down here don't know WHEN the War of 1812 was.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That, unfortunately, is the God's honest truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing how it's in the history books, yeah, we know about it. The war of 1812 began in 1812. Apparently form all the Canadian loons here, it hasn't yet ended.
Click to expand...

Well they had a couple good battles, they like to relive them, just like the southern gentlemen keep doing here in their Kill Lincoln threads.
Congrats on knowing when the war started.


----------



## miketx

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have been lucky down here.
> 
> The GOP has been stymied by their own internal factions -- far right mostly -- as usual.
> 
> Now DJ Trump is going to play warmonger.
> 
> This is only dangerous for Canada in that the nuclear fallout will undoubtedly spread across it also.  Bad news.
> 
> Good news -- the southern hemisphere will be safe.  That's good news for Auzzieland and Kiwiland.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, all the muzzies the so called leader of Canada is asking for will save them.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have been lucky down here.
> 
> The GOP has been stymied by their own internal factions -- far right mostly -- as usual.
> 
> Now DJ Trump is going to play warmonger.
> 
> This is only dangerous for Canada in that the nuclear fallout will undoubtedly spread across it also.  Bad news.
> 
> Good news -- the southern hemisphere will be safe.  That's good news for Auzzieland and Kiwiland.
Click to expand...

Sad but true. At least where I live means I'll be killed off quickly


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> Seeing how it's in the history books, yeah, we know about it. The war of 1812 began in 1812. Apparently form all the Canadian loons here, it hasn't yet ended.


Next question for you miketx for your I/Q test:

Who is interred in Grant's Tomb ??


----------



## Iceweasel

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
Click to expand...

There's medication for that. See your doctor.


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have been lucky down here.
> 
> The GOP has been stymied by their own internal factions -- far right mostly -- as usual.
> 
> Now DJ Trump is going to play warmonger.
> 
> This is only dangerous for Canada in that the nuclear fallout will undoubtedly spread across it also.  Bad news.
> 
> Good news -- the southern hemisphere will be safe.  That's good news for Auzzieland and Kiwiland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. At least where I live means I'll be killed off quickly
Click to expand...

Radiation sickness is a slow death.

But since you guys aye in O Canada are not at ground zero it will mean long term leukemia and cancer deaths for you like the "downwinders" in the Nevada/Utah desert.


----------



## miketx

The unknown democrat.


----------



## kellyd

Iceweasel said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
Click to expand...

I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you happy getting shit from the GOP thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have been lucky down here.
> 
> The GOP has been stymied by their own internal factions -- far right mostly -- as usual.
> 
> Now DJ Trump is going to play warmonger.
> 
> This is only dangerous for Canada in that the nuclear fallout will undoubtedly spread across it also.  Bad news.
> 
> Good news -- the southern hemisphere will be safe.  That's good news for Auzzieland and Kiwiland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. At least where I live means I'll be killed off quickly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Radiation sickness is a slow death.
> 
> But since you guys aye in O Canada are not at ground zero it will mean long term leukemia and cancer deaths for you like the "downwinders" in the Nevada/Utah desert.
Click to expand...

I live in the the capital, right next to the prime minister. I'm sure there's a nuke with our name on it somewhere


----------



## Iceweasel

kellyd said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
Click to expand...

I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.


----------



## kellyd

Iceweasel said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
Click to expand...

Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system


----------



## OldLady

kellyd said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
Click to expand...

So jealous.  Try to convince some folks here, will ya?


----------



## kellyd

kellyd said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
Click to expand...

I also don't know of one person who went bankrupt over healthcare


----------



## kellyd

OldLady said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please forgive our mess. We just got a new President, and it's so hard to train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So jealous.  Try to convince some folks here, will ya?
Click to expand...

That's what I'd love to do, help the US go single payer. It's cheaper, and keeps prices down. I wouldn't want any other system


----------



## DarkFury

*We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*


----------



## Iceweasel

kellyd said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
Click to expand...

Prioritized. The hallmark of socialism. You can keep it, I am not a member of a collective.


----------



## kellyd

DarkFury said:


> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*


What does that mean?


----------



## OldLady

kellyd said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

It's just Flame Zone stuff.  They make up contests and declare this and that.  They never mean well, either.


----------



## DarkFury

kellyd said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

*His equal in your country would have been Bob Ford.*


----------



## kellyd

OldLady said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just Flame Zone stuff.  They make up contests and declare this and that.  They never mean well, either.
Click to expand...

I must be really thick, as I still don't understand


----------



## kellyd

Iceweasel said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> 
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prioritized. The hallmark of socialism. You can keep it, I am not a member of a collective.
Click to expand...

Suit yourself. For myself, I prefer not cutting off my nose to spite my face, but to each his own


----------



## kellyd

DarkFury said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *His equal in your country would have been Bob Ford.*
Click to expand...

Thanks, I get it now. He wasn't entirely useless, even tho he was a total train wreck personally


----------



## yiostheoy

kellyd said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

You kellyd have not met JakeStarkey yet.

That's because you have been lucky so far.

Although meeting miketx is not exactly lucky.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right and alt right neo-fascists have been really troubled, kellyd, that I make them look stunned as an ox who just got drop gunned in the slaughter house - particularly DarkFury.

And, yes, meeting miketx is not a fortuitous experience.


----------



## DarkFury

kellyd said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *His equal in your country would have been Bob Ford.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I get it now. He wasn't entirely useless, even tho he was a total train wreck personally
Click to expand...

*To you in the world of snow mobiles Jake Starkey is an inner tube. If you expect to get him anywhere you will have to tie a rope around him and drag him.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

^^^ see what I mean


----------



## OldLady

kellyd said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just Flame Zone stuff.  They make up contests and declare this and that.  They never mean well, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be really thick, as I still don't understand
Click to expand...

It's not you....it's them.


----------



## yiostheoy

OldLady said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just Flame Zone stuff.  They make up contests and declare this and that.  They never mean well, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be really thick, as I still don't understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not you....it's them.
Click to expand...

Grammar note:

Correct:

It's they.

Incorrect:

It's them.

Transitive verb, nominative case.


----------



## yiostheoy

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right and alt right neo-fascists have been really troubled, kellyd, that I make them look stunned as an ox who just got drop gunned in the slaughter house - particularly DarkFury.
> 
> And, yes, meeting miketx is not a fortuitous experience.


kellyd may I please introduce you to the infamous JakeStarkey .

We also call him Jake From Salt Lake.

Mining town.  Copper.  Gold.  Silver.  Molybdenum.


----------



## koshergrl

kellyd said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !!
> 
> If Trump triggers a nuclear war in northeast Asia the fallout will fall on O Canada too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
Click to expand...

"Elective" like the most advanced and the newest.

THAT sort of "elective"? Obama tried to force us out of those "elective" treatments, too. It goes hand in hand with thinking there are too many people.


----------



## JakeStarkey

yiostheoy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right and alt right neo-fascists have been really troubled, kellyd, that I make them look stunned as an ox who just got drop gunned in the slaughter house - particularly DarkFury.
> 
> And, yes, meeting miketx is not a fortuitous experience.
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd may I please introduce you to the infamous JakeStarkey .
> 
> We also call him Jake From Salt Lake.
> 
> Mining town.  Copper.  Gold.  Silver.  Molybdenum.
Click to expand...

Glad to meet you, kellyd.


----------



## ricechickie

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just Flame Zone stuff.  They make up contests and declare this and that.  They never mean well, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be really thick, as I still don't understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not you....it's them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grammar note:
> 
> Correct:
> 
> It's they.
> 
> Incorrect:
> 
> It's them.
> 
> Transitive verb, nominative case.
Click to expand...


Sounds funny.


----------



## DarkFury

*I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*


----------



## Iceweasel

They make good syrup and bacon too. Maybe Trump should invade them, the Brits aren't going to help them out this time.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We will call the new state Canadiana.


----------



## ricechickie

JakeStarkey said:


> We will call the new state Canadiana.



Canmerica.


----------



## koshergrl

"Elective" like "I elect to receive treatment BEFORE I die of my potentially terminal illness, instead of AFTER".


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We just duly elected our new village idiot as  our last one is doing time up river.   The name of our new village idiot is Jake Starkey.*
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You kellyd have not met JakeStarkey yet.
> 
> That's because you have been lucky so far.
> 
> Although meeting miketx is not exactly lucky.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up here. I'm a babe in the woods


----------



## IsaacNewton

kellyd said:


> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.



Hi Kelly stay there, Canada has become the new beacon of freedom for the world. Hold the door open we're coming up for an extended visit!


----------



## koshergrl

IsaacNewton said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kelly stay there, Canada has become the new beacon of freedom for the world. Hold the door open we're coming up for an extended visit!
Click to expand...


Canada doesn't let just anybody in, dumbshit.


----------



## kellyd

yiostheoy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right and alt right neo-fascists have been really troubled, kellyd, that I make them look stunned as an ox who just got drop gunned in the slaughter house - particularly DarkFury.
> 
> And, yes, meeting miketx is not a fortuitous experience.
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd may I please introduce you to the infamous JakeStarkey .
> 
> We also call him Jake From Salt Lake.
> 
> Mining town.  Copper.  Gold.  Silver.  Molybdenum.
Click to expand...

Where does the infamy lie, if I may ask?


----------



## kellyd

koshergrl said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kelly stay there, Canada has become the new beacon of freedom for the world. Hold the door open we're coming up for an extended visit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't let just anybody in, dumbshit.
Click to expand...

You can visit any time. My basement is always open for guests. Now that my refugees have their own place, there's bags of space and hot water for showers. The key is under the flower pot


----------



## kellyd

koshergrl said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. Hope the whole GOP gets indicted for treason. A girl can hope, right?
> 
> 
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Elective" like the most advanced and the newest.
> 
> THAT sort of "elective"? Obama tried to force us out of those "elective" treatments, too. It goes hand in hand with thinking there are too many people.
Click to expand...

Um. No idea what you're talking about. I get great health care, for my whole family, for $500/year. I have never waited for anything needed, ever. My mum just had a knee replacement, was brilliant. You should come up and see it before criticising


----------



## koshergrl

kellyd said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kelly stay there, Canada has become the new beacon of freedom for the world. Hold the door open we're coming up for an extended visit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't let just anybody in, dumbshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can visit any time. My basement is always open for guests. Now that my refugees have their own place, there's bags of space and hot water for showers. The key is under the flower pot
Click to expand...


That would be nice, if one could just get across the border in the first place. 

Are you saying that Canada has a history of welcoming illegals? Because if that's what you're saying, you're a liar.


----------



## koshergrl

kellyd said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's medication for that. See your doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Elective" like the most advanced and the newest.
> 
> THAT sort of "elective"? Obama tried to force us out of those "elective" treatments, too. It goes hand in hand with thinking there are too many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um. No idea what you're talking about. I get great health care, for my whole family, for $500/year. I have never waited for anything needed, ever. My mum just had a knee replacement, was brilliant. You should come up and see it before criticising
Click to expand...

Sorry, they always stop me at the border.


----------



## kellyd

JakeStarkey said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right and alt right neo-fascists have been really troubled, kellyd, that I make them look stunned as an ox who just got drop gunned in the slaughter house - particularly DarkFury.
> 
> And, yes, meeting miketx is not a fortuitous experience.
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd may I please introduce you to the infamous JakeStarkey .
> 
> We also call him Jake From Salt Lake.
> 
> Mining town.  Copper.  Gold.  Silver.  Molybdenum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to meet you, kellyd.
Click to expand...

Nice to meet you


----------



## kellyd

DarkFury said:


> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*


We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there


----------



## kellyd

koshergrl said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure can, as I've got good single payer health care here❤️
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Elective" like the most advanced and the newest.
> 
> THAT sort of "elective"? Obama tried to force us out of those "elective" treatments, too. It goes hand in hand with thinking there are too many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um. No idea what you're talking about. I get great health care, for my whole family, for $500/year. I have never waited for anything needed, ever. My mum just had a knee replacement, was brilliant. You should come up and see it before criticising
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, they always stop me at the border.
Click to expand...

Why do they stop you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

kellyd said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
Click to expand...

The hatred of the poor began in earnest in America in 1981 and has only grown since then.


----------



## koshergrl

kellyd said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of Canadians coming down here before their foot rots off.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Elective" like the most advanced and the newest.
> 
> THAT sort of "elective"? Obama tried to force us out of those "elective" treatments, too. It goes hand in hand with thinking there are too many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um. No idea what you're talking about. I get great health care, for my whole family, for $500/year. I have never waited for anything needed, ever. My mum just had a knee replacement, was brilliant. You should come up and see it before criticising
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, they always stop me at the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do they stop you?
Click to expand...


They think I'm Mexican.


----------



## koshergrl

Maybe it was the guns.


----------



## kellyd

JakeStarkey said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hatred of the poor began in earnest in America in 1981 and has only grown since then.
Click to expand...

It is really getting bad now, tho. They aren't even trying to hide it


----------



## kellyd

koshergrl said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you? I don't know a single person who has travelled for needed health care. Not one, and I live in a good neighbourhood with lots of people with disposable income to travel. Perhaps you are thinking of Canadians wanting "elective" treatment. That isn't prioritised in our system
> 
> 
> 
> "Elective" like the most advanced and the newest.
> 
> THAT sort of "elective"? Obama tried to force us out of those "elective" treatments, too. It goes hand in hand with thinking there are too many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um. No idea what you're talking about. I get great health care, for my whole family, for $500/year. I have never waited for anything needed, ever. My mum just had a knee replacement, was brilliant. You should come up and see it before criticising
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, they always stop me at the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do they stop you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They think I'm Mexican.
Click to expand...

Someone called me a Mexican on here. I'm from Scotland, originally, so I don't really understand it. Are brunettes assumed to be Mexican?


----------



## kellyd

koshergrl said:


> Maybe it was the guns.


You tried to cross with guns?!?!


----------



## JakeStarkey

kellyd, when you are called a Mexican, you are probably addressed by a haters.  Quite a number of Mexican haters post on the Board.


----------



## kellyd

JakeStarkey said:


> kellyd, when you are called a Mexican, you are probably addressed by a haters.  Quite a number of Mexican haters post on the Board.


Ah, then I've picked up a hater


----------



## JakeStarkey

kellyd said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd, when you are called a Mexican, you are probably addressed by a haters.  Quite a number of Mexican haters post on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, then I've picked up a hater
Click to expand...

If you defend Mexicans, you will get quite a few of them here.


----------



## kellyd

kellyd said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the guns.
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to cross with guns?!?!
Click to expand...

We are good with hunting rifles, handguns not so much. I'm a hunter, mostly ducks


----------



## kellyd

JakeStarkey said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd, when you are called a Mexican, you are probably addressed by a haters.  Quite a number of Mexican haters post on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, then I've picked up a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you defend Mexicans, you will get quite a few of them here.
Click to expand...

I never brought them up. The guy just called me one out of the blue


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
Click to expand...

_Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._

_Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sigh.


----------



## kellyd

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

You gonna get out of your "Hi I'm here" thread er wut?


----------



## kellyd

koshergrl said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Kelly, from Canada. I'm a seeker for what's going on that the media isn't telling us. I want to understand what people are thinking, and am open to new ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kelly stay there, Canada has become the new beacon of freedom for the world. Hold the door open we're coming up for an extended visit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada doesn't let just anybody in, dumbshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can visit any time. My basement is always open for guests. Now that my refugees have their own place, there's bags of space and hot water for showers. The key is under the flower pot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be nice, if one could just get across the border in the first place.
> 
> Are you saying that Canada has a history of welcoming illegals? Because if that's what you're saying, you're a liar.
Click to expand...

I just generally welcomed you to visit. Polite like. You should try it you might find it refreshing


----------



## Marion Morrison

Grr, that last unread page was like looking for a Ropey uber-funny.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
Click to expand...

_Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._

_Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._


----------



## Marion Morrison

One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> You gonna get out of your "Hi I'm here" thread er wut?





Marion Morrison said:


> Grr, that last unread page was like looking for a Ropey uber-funny.


pardon?


----------



## kellyd

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
Click to expand...

That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get out of your "Hi I'm here" thread er wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grr, that last unread page was like looking for a Ropey uber-funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pardon?
Click to expand...


You don't need to understand that yet, no worries.

Time to actually join the forum, gf, get on out there. 

Something tells me I'll be facepalming and owning another liberal (not really liberal, leftist) shill.

I don't cotton to leftist ideals too much.

I'm an American.


----------



## DarkFury

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get out of your "Hi I'm here" thread er wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grr, that last unread page was like looking for a Ropey uber-funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pardon?
Click to expand...

*I was born and raised in Seattle and we had many Moss bellies come down from Canada for the booze the smokes and the healthcare.*


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot
Click to expand...

_Actually, Communism has no government, no currency, and no Social classes, which any informed person can tell you describes no society ever. Socialism's very name comes from its core component; Social control, which is exerted over the means of production to create a Socialist Nation. If your blatantly false statement were true, they wouldn't call it Socialism, they'd call it government programs. Of course, Socialist nutjobs would love everyone to believe as you do in order to cram their failed ideal down your throat more easily._

_Nice to meet you, by the way._


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get out of your "Hi I'm here" thread er wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grr, that last unread page was like looking for a Ropey uber-funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pardon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't need to understand that yet, no worries.
> 
> Time to actually join the forum, gf, get on out there.
> 
> Something tells me I'll be facepalming and owning another liberal (not really liberal, leftist) shill.
> 
> I don't cotton to leftist ideals too much.
> 
> I'm an American.
Click to expand...

I don't cotton to labelling people and dismissing them. I'm a Canadian. We don't squash people to make ourselves feel more powerful


----------



## kellyd

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> 
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, Communism has no government, no currency, and no Social classes, which any informed person can tell you describes no society ever. Socialism's very name comes from its core component; Social control, which is exerted over the means of production to create a Socialist Nation. If your blatantly false statement were true, they wouldn't call it Socialism, they'd call it government programs. Of course, Socialist nutjobs would love everyone to believe as you do in order to cram their failed ideal down your throat more easily._
> 
> _Nice to meet you, by the way._
Click to expand...

I came on here to have discussions. You seem to just wanna crap all over folk. Hope you enjoyed our exchange.


----------



## kellyd

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
Click to expand...

Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, Communism has no government, no currency, and no Social classes, which any informed person can tell you describes no society ever. Socialism's very name comes from its core component; Social control, which is exerted over the means of production to create a Socialist Nation. If your blatantly false statement were true, they wouldn't call it Socialism, they'd call it government programs. Of course, Socialist nutjobs would love everyone to believe as you do in order to cram their failed ideal down your throat more easily._
> 
> _Nice to meet you, by the way._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came on here to have discussions. You seem to just wanna crap all over folk. Hope you enjoyed our exchange.
Click to expand...

_I don't see how I did so. Care to show me where? I'm only debating with you and informing you. Now you know what Socialism is. You should just use this as a learning experience and thank me for my input, debate makes us all better, after all._


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
Click to expand...

_I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._


----------



## DarkFury

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
Click to expand...

_Pr is a wonderful person. You did expect some ribbing right?_


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.


I've got


Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> 
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
Click to expand...

infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well


----------



## kellyd

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, Communism has no government, no currency, and no Social classes, which any informed person can tell you describes no society ever. Socialism's very name comes from its core component; Social control, which is exerted over the means of production to create a Socialist Nation. If your blatantly false statement were true, they wouldn't call it Socialism, they'd call it government programs. Of course, Socialist nutjobs would love everyone to believe as you do in order to cram their failed ideal down your throat more easily._
> 
> _Nice to meet you, by the way._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came on here to have discussions. You seem to just wanna crap all over folk. Hope you enjoyed our exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I don't see how I did so. Care to show me where? I'm only debating with you and informing you. Now you know what Socialism is. You should just use this as a learning experience and thank me for my input, debate makes us all better, after all._
Click to expand...

Sorry, but you did no such thing. . I do thank people who discuss in good faith. I'd like to meet some people like that. Your position must be very weak to get so negative, is my thinking


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
Click to expand...

_It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> 
> 
> That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, Communism has no government, no currency, and no Social classes, which any informed person can tell you describes no society ever. Socialism's very name comes from its core component; Social control, which is exerted over the means of production to create a Socialist Nation. If your blatantly false statement were true, they wouldn't call it Socialism, they'd call it government programs. Of course, Socialist nutjobs would love everyone to believe as you do in order to cram their failed ideal down your throat more easily._
> 
> _Nice to meet you, by the way._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came on here to have discussions. You seem to just wanna crap all over folk. Hope you enjoyed our exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I don't see how I did so. Care to show me where? I'm only debating with you and informing you. Now you know what Socialism is. You should just use this as a learning experience and thank me for my input, debate makes us all better, after all._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but you did no such thing. . I do thank people who discuss in good faith. I'd like to meet some people like that. Your position must be very weak to get so negative, is my thinking
Click to expand...

_If you think THIS is negative, you'd better stay clear of most of the parts of this forum._


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, Communism has no government, no currency, and no Social classes, which any informed person can tell you describes no society ever. Socialism's very name comes from its core component; Social control, which is exerted over the means of production to create a Socialist Nation. If your blatantly false statement were true, they wouldn't call it Socialism, they'd call it government programs. Of course, Socialist nutjobs would love everyone to believe as you do in order to cram their failed ideal down your throat more easily._
> 
> _Nice to meet you, by the way._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came on here to have discussions. You seem to just wanna crap all over folk. Hope you enjoyed our exchange.
Click to expand...



Oh lovely. Something tells me you'll be a bit different of a leftist shill. Not really.

For one thing, you just disagreed with a moderate leftist (liberal)?


----------



## kellyd

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
Click to expand...

You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
Click to expand...


Leftist is leftist,baby. The latest thing is Social Marxism, how does that make you feel?

It makes me feel like shooting commies in the head, but that's a different story.


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's communism. Different beast. Communism is what you're thinking. I may be new but I'm no fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Actually, Communism has no government, no currency, and no Social classes, which any informed person can tell you describes no society ever. Socialism's very name comes from its core component; Social control, which is exerted over the means of production to create a Socialist Nation. If your blatantly false statement were true, they wouldn't call it Socialism, they'd call it government programs. Of course, Socialist nutjobs would love everyone to believe as you do in order to cram their failed ideal down your throat more easily._
> 
> _Nice to meet you, by the way._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I came on here to have discussions. You seem to just wanna crap all over folk. Hope you enjoyed our exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lovely. Something tells me you'll be a bit different of a leftist shill. Not really.
> 
> For one thing, you just disagreed with a moderate leftist (liberal)?
Click to expand...

I disagree


----------



## Pumpkin Row

kellyd said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
Click to expand...

_Communism has never been implemented in the history of the world, because it's practically impossible to even start, let alone maintain. As a matter of fact, Socialism is nowhere close to actual Communism. 

If it makes you feel any better, the version implemented by the Nazis and the USSR is only ONE version of Socialism, the issue with it is that various forms are typically overseen by the government and degrade into what the USSR and and Nazis used._


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Communism has never been implemented in the history of the world, because it's practically impossible to even start, let alone maintain. As a matter of fact, Socialism is nowhere close to actual Communism. _
> 
> _If it makes you feel any better, the version implemented by the Nazis and the USSR is only ONE version of Socialism, the issue with it is that various forms are typically overseen by the government and degrade into what the USSR and and Nazis used._
Click to expand...


I'm hoping it never happens.

I'll even fight to make it not happen.

With all those 3 inches I can pinch :/ I can still do more than the average bear.


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved how you moved the goalposts when I pushed back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist is leftist,baby. The latest thing is Social Marxism, how does that make you feel?
> 
> It makes me feel like shooting commies in the head, but that's a different story.
Click to expand...

You really need to get some socialised medicine, baby, to get some help with your wanting to shoot people in the head issues. It's not healthy thinking


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Communism has never been implemented in the history of the world, because it's practically impossible to even start, let alone maintain. As a matter of fact, Socialism is nowhere close to actual Communism. _
> 
> _If it makes you feel any better, the version implemented by the Nazis and the USSR is only ONE version of Socialism, the issue with it is that various forms are typically overseen by the government and degrade into what the USSR and and Nazis used._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it never happens.
> 
> I'll even fight to make it not happen.
> 
> With all those 3 inches I can pinch :/ I can still do more than the average bear.
Click to expand...

Three inches?


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not use rifles when hunting ducks, unless they're me, and it's a .22.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I didn't move the goal posts, I told you exactly what Socialism is. It never encompassed infrastructure._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist is leftist,baby. The latest thing is Social Marxism, how does that make you feel?
> 
> It makes me feel like shooting commies in the head, but that's a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to get some socialised medicine, baby, to get some help with your wanting to shoot people in the head issues. It's not healthy thinking
Click to expand...


All leftist turds need lead head implants!


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got
> infrastructure is socialism, so is a standing army. Sorry it doesn't fit your world view, but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Communism has never been implemented in the history of the world, because it's practically impossible to even start, let alone maintain. As a matter of fact, Socialism is nowhere close to actual Communism. _
> 
> _If it makes you feel any better, the version implemented by the Nazis and the USSR is only ONE version of Socialism, the issue with it is that various forms are typically overseen by the government and degrade into what the USSR and and Nazis used._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it never happens.
> 
> I'll even fight to make it not happen.
> 
> With all those 3 inches I can pinch :/ I can still do more than the average bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three inches?
Click to expand...


I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It's not a world view, it's objective facts. Socialism, by definition and the components in its very name, is defined by Social Control of the means of production specifically. Not only that, but what I just told you about Communism is straight from the Communist Manifesto. Not only does absolutely nothing support your claim, but you can't even give me anything to support your claim. _
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Communism has never been implemented in the history of the world, because it's practically impossible to even start, let alone maintain. As a matter of fact, Socialism is nowhere close to actual Communism. _
> 
> _If it makes you feel any better, the version implemented by the Nazis and the USSR is only ONE version of Socialism, the issue with it is that various forms are typically overseen by the government and degrade into what the USSR and and Nazis used._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it never happens.
> 
> I'll even fight to make it not happen.
> 
> With all those 3 inches I can pinch :/ I can still do more than the average bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three inches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.
Click to expand...

Sorry? Inches? Of what?


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who came out swingingto squash me, with all this talk of socialism being communism. I'm sorry I corrected you. You don't take correction well. I wasn't the one to make the original mistake
> 
> 
> 
> _Communism has never been implemented in the history of the world, because it's practically impossible to even start, let alone maintain. As a matter of fact, Socialism is nowhere close to actual Communism. _
> 
> _If it makes you feel any better, the version implemented by the Nazis and the USSR is only ONE version of Socialism, the issue with it is that various forms are typically overseen by the government and degrade into what the USSR and and Nazis used._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it never happens.
> 
> I'll even fight to make it not happen.
> 
> With all those 3 inches I can pinch :/ I can still do more than the average bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three inches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry? Inches? Of what?
Click to expand...


Fat on your belly.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Communism has never been implemented in the history of the world, because it's practically impossible to even start, let alone maintain. As a matter of fact, Socialism is nowhere close to actual Communism. _
> 
> _If it makes you feel any better, the version implemented by the Nazis and the USSR is only ONE version of Socialism, the issue with it is that various forms are typically overseen by the government and degrade into what the USSR and and Nazis used._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it never happens.
> 
> I'll even fight to make it not happen.
> 
> With all those 3 inches I can pinch :/ I can still do more than the average bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three inches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry? Inches? Of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat on your belly.
Click to expand...

Oh that! I've got none. Not anymore, anyway.


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it never happens.
> 
> I'll even fight to make it not happen.
> 
> With all those 3 inches I can pinch :/ I can still do more than the average bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Three inches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry? Inches? Of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat on your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that! I've got none. Not anymore, anyway.
Click to expand...


Everybody's great on the internet.


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three inches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry? Inches? Of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat on your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that! I've got none. Not anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's great on the internet.
Click to expand...

Did I just say something funny? Everyone here just seems to want to crap on me


----------



## Marion Morrison

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry? Inches? Of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat on your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that! I've got none. Not anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's great on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just say something funny? Everyone here just seems to want to crap on me
Click to expand...


So far all I've done is express my disdain for another incoming leftist. However, it's a free world and welcome.

I may not like or agree with what you say but I'll accept your right to say it.

I'll even support your right to say it.

 Am I a liberal?


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry? Inches? Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat on your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that! I've got none. Not anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's great on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just say something funny? Everyone here just seems to want to crap on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far all I've done is express my disdain for another incoming leftist. However, it's a free world and welcome.
> 
> I may not like or agree with what you say but I'll accept your right to say it.
> 
> I'll even support your right to say it.
> 
> Am I a liberal?
Click to expand...

Nobody could accuse you of that, I'm sure. I also believe in free speech. Funny to be called a leftist, when here I vote conservative. I'm actually a righty here


----------



## Marion Morrison

Well that's in leftist lala Canuckistan.


----------



## kellyd

Marion Morrison said:


> Well that's in leftist lala Canuckistan.


Sure, Marion. I'm sure I'll be crotchety and unpleasant, no doubt scratching myself, after spending much time on here. Give me time


----------



## Marion Morrison

I overexagerrated with  3 inches,It looks like 2 1/2


----------



## Kat

Not such a nice welcoming thread. C'on people.  kellyd


----------



## Kat

Marion Morrison said:


> I overexagerrated with  3 inches,It looks like 2 1/2


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kat said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I overexagerrated with  3 inches,It looks like 2 1/2
Click to expand...


Of inches I can pinch  To clear the record 

On da belly.


----------



## Kat

Marion Morrison said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I overexagerrated with  3 inches,It looks like 2 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of inches I can pinch  To clear the record
> 
> On da belly.
Click to expand...



Surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre......


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kat said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I overexagerrated with  3 inches,It looks like 2 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of inches I can pinch  To clear the record
> 
> On da belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre......
Click to expand...


You go 'on an believe what you wanna.


----------



## Kat

Marion Morrison said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I overexagerrated with  3 inches,It looks like 2 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of inches I can pinch  To clear the record
> 
> On da belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go 'on an believe what you wanna.
Click to expand...



Just teasing, silly.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kat said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I overexagerrated with  3 inches,It looks like 2 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of inches I can pinch  To clear the record
> 
> On da belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go 'on an believe what you wanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just teasing, silly.
Click to expand...


I kno, ni ni!.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Pumpkin Row said:


> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a lot of respect for Canadians.  They ARE the most successful socialist country out there by far. And Canadian football WOW! Wearing parkas and mittens over snow suits they trudge to the line on an ice floe wearing snow shoes. Great stuff!*
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't really that socialist, in the classic sense, but we don't seem to hate our poor people here, that's true. I have to admit, I am surprised to see so much hating of the poor down there. I had always remembered Americans as very positive and helpful people, from when I lived there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Americans are only so positive and helpful when it's a choice. We don't exactly love when the government steals our money and decides what we should do with it._
> 
> _Not really "that" Socialist? Really, being Socialist at all is like inviting a firestorm into your house._[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have an army and roads and shit, then you engage in socialism. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Said every person who has no actual idea what Socialism is. Socialism is Social control of the means of production, what you listed is infrastructure. You should probably learn a bit about the topic before making such a statement, or you look incredibly ignorant._
> 
> _Oh, and welcome to USMB. Enjoy your stay._
Click to expand...


So tell us oh knower of things, list the nations of the world that are socialist.


----------



## IsaacNewton

kellyd said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it isn't more. How many inches can you pinch? Gah! Still 3 here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry? Inches? Of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat on your belly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that! I've got none. Not anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's great on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just say something funny? Everyone here just seems to want to crap on me
Click to expand...


This is what conservatives in the US have become, angry and bitter and brainwashed to see everything in the universe as us vs them.


----------



## Kat

*Closed.*


----------

